# New to the site, here to help and learn!



## smokindice (Sep 3, 2019)

Hi My Name is Jeremy and I decided to join this site because my wife and I get along quite well despite some of the very big stressors in life like finances, children, family, in-laws, etc. Life has not been without its challenges but for over 6 years now and are quite happy. I thought I could share my experiences to help others.

Not that we have not been angry with each other or annoyed at times, that happens in the best of marriages, but overall we have had success in married life and I honestly don't feel that changing anytime soon because of our open and understanding relationship. We give each other autonomy but also include each other in every aspect of our lives.

I hope to help others and continue to learn to improve my own marriage.

Thanks!


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Great to hear of a good marriage! Welcome to TAM...


----------

